# Coincidence?? Your thoughts....



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

ok..wasn't sure if I wanted to post this...but if it helps one person..then its worth the stir...I have stewed on this long enough..time to get it off my chest in hopes of raising awarness for others....back in June, yes June..I threw a trip together consisting of me, a good friend and two guys I started chatting with from this board...they seemed like nice guys, long time friends and business partners...both had some previous offshore experience and own a boat together. We spent 4 days fishing, 5 total on the water...needless to say when we got in, we hit the high spots without much attention to detail...the sat tv quit on us, so I had a tech on board the day after we got in to address it...day or so later I started the task of detail...going thru tackle and cleaning out the boat....thats when I realized my digital camera along with several other items were missing ... spoke to crew thinking someone might have mistakenly carried one of my bags home...the friends pitch in a grand apiece and my friend close to the same...couldn't imagine any of them intentionally stealing from me...that left the tech...with no way of proving anything...it was easy enough to cut ties with that group....enjoyed a full summer only losing tackle to toothy critters...my thought, case solved. fished with one of the guys severals time during the summer..(invited the other, but he couldn't make it due to financial matters)..with no issues....until my most recent trip...the other guy decided to join us once again...was kinda weird he showed up with 4 duffel bags for a 2 day trip...but oh well...enjoyed a decent trip (no marathon) so the detail started when we hit the dock...with the guys finished on the outside and long gone and me finishing up inside, I started to gather equipment to carry home for repair, re-rigging and so forth...thats when I realized I was missing several items from my gear compartment along with items from around the boat...called that person and asked if he borrowed any tackle...said he didn't no nothin, bout nothin....then I remebered our first trip together, when I caught him coming from the master stateroom...felt uneasy about it, especially after tellin all crew prior to the trip it was off limits...in hindsight the only way to get these items off my boat undetected would have been in a couple or more duffel bags....can't tell you how sick this makes me...
*I don't own anything I wouldn't give a friend in need.
*moral for me....keep minimal tackle on board, keep lose items of value locked up and allow each person fishing one softsided bag on board....this has been a painful experience for me...not so much the items stolen, but the quality of individual I allowed on my boat......again, I have no proof...only a common denomenator....maybe I'm wrong...but, the other guys on board carried not much more than shaving kits on and off the boat...anybody have any thought or input?
ken


----------



## curious (Apr 5, 2006)

Set up cameras or just fish with your friends.


----------



## lasancha (May 21, 2010)

Ken,

I know you are always welcoming new anglers on your boat which is awesome because not many people get the opportunity to fish on a boat like yours. I know I really appreciate the invites you have given me. My recommendation would be to just be careful who you invite. If you don't know the person or don't know someone who has personally fished with that person before or knows that person's character, I would be hesitant to bring them on board. I typically don't bring anyone who is not at least a friend of a friend. When I bring new people I'm just as worried about them getting hurt than anything else. We all know how quick people can find a lawyer these days. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

Man, that just sux. I know the feeling when you want to give the benefit of doubt but heavily outweighed by that sickening feeling of knowing you are probably correct. The things taken can be replaced that is not the issue as much as feeling violated whether it is true or not.

I just hope it does not ruin others' chances of getting an invite to fish with you. I can tell you that regardless whether it is an invite for fishing, hunting or whatever the call of duty is R E S P E C T.


----------



## caldvn (Sep 25, 2009)

I don't think I can enjoy fishing wondering if someone will steal from me... There are a lot of factors going on when it comes to preparing for fishing. Factoring a thief in wasn't one of them. 

Fortunatelly, there's not much for them to steal from me.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

unless you are prepared to call the guy out call it a loss and don't invite him back.


----------



## flymost (Nov 6, 2006)

That is sad indeed, what a great opportunity to fish with you, and then to do that. We rarely fish with new people, the first time we did a guy drops my wife's lucky tiagra overboard, then splits never to be heard from again. Just be real picky on who you invite, I would hate to see some nucklehead get himself hurt and end up sueing you.


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

Several years back I went out with a couple of guys I work with and one of their friends. After the trip I couldn't find several items. A haldheld GPS, Camera, Islander skirted ballyhoo rigs 10 or so, and other tackle. I called the guys I worked with and they didn't know anything. Later the friend of one the guys called me and said he saw one of them put a GPS in his bag and put the tackle in an ice chest. After I confronted him he eventually said he had put the tackle in his ice chest to wash it for me and forgot(I'm sure). Your friend wouldn't be oilfield related and named James


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Dude that sucks! Fishing with new people can be spotty for sure.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Glad you got it out and Off your Chest*

Donaken, I'm sure that talkin about it has gotten some closure for you. I mean a Guy who takes People out being freindly and all are few and Far between. I bet when you buy something off one of these Member type sites you send CASH trusting in people the same as I do. We know you don't have proof (Bull Hockey). You Know as I would too.
Don't let this get you down any longer and don't change who you have been. Someone Famous once said "Trust but verify". Sorry you found a Bad one, But at least you Know Now for sure who NOT to take out again.
Now go Burn some fuel and straighten some Hooks..


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Sorry for your losss of both tackle/stuff, and more importantly, the loss of trust. I've fished with a bunch of folks on this board over the years (my boat or theirs). Had great trips, had some horrible trips, and everything in between. Some, I fished with multiple times and look forward to fishing with them in the future. Then again, some just did not click with me. But, one thing is for sure, I never thought any of them were scum bags or thieves. 

So, I guess what I'm saying is, don't give up hope or lose faith in those you meet via internet fish dating. There are some wonderful opportunites both for boat operators and guys just looking to catch a ride.


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

I don't take strangers out near as much as I used to. Almost all new guys that have been on my boat have been excellent, even the rookies. There have only been a couple of people I would not invite back but it's because of their personalities. If I had to deal with people intentionally breaking things or stealing something I might not get over it.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Ken, 4 bags on a 2 day trip ? LOL


----------



## SpottedAg (Jun 16, 2010)

Invite him on one more trip. Except, make it a one-way trip, unless he confesses, replaces, and vouches to never visit your boat again.

That's a tough spot and bad feeling. I would call him out on it, unless you do what is stated above. Keep up the great personality and don't let this bring you down.


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

That sucks Ken. After getting to know you and Donna last year and all the help you gave us i can honestly say yall are two of the nicest and most genuine people we have ever met. My Capt. still talks about the fact that its people like you that make offshore fishing so much fun because no matter what inshore or offshore; tourney or fun fishing everyone will go out of their way to help out. We were in need and you stepped up several times saving us a run to Port Lavaca or Victoria. That is also how i met David (AGF)! Our Dinghy hadn't been run in awhile and i was trying to get it going and i pulled up to get some gas and he helped me out for awhile, gave me a 10$ bottle of fuel additive and made sure i didn't need a tow home. There are some bad apples out there but for the most part on the deep blue the people will do any and everything to help out in a crunch and are appreciative to do so. Sorry about your luck bro!

And by the way...if our boat sells before tourney season I might need a ride.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

I don't like the word hate , but I HATE a thief. Sounds to me like you've pretty much figured it out . When I lived in Bayou Vista , I left a $20 on my work bench all the time . A friend of mine asked me why I just left it there ? I told him " to see what kind of friends I was keeping . I told everybody I knew that story and that bill was there for a long time . Then I needed some beer . LOL Sorry for your losses , but more upset with peoples lack of respect of others belongings .


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

that's a bummer and i can understand why it bugs ya.............

a lure was left on my boat once....... i change the skirt out on it with a fresh one of the same color combo, re-rigged it with a new leader, replaced the hook with a better one, and returned it................... (prolly shoulda crimped that sleeve tho.....







JK!)

i try to carry the minimum as a guest unless asked to bring more...... i know i don't like a lotta extra baggage or tackle on _my _boat when i've already got everyhing we'd ever need (and more) and i always go thru my stuff when leaving....... anything that ain't mine would stick out like a sore thumb and i'd snatch-it-up and holler, "hey!,... where does this go?"

about the only thing i've ever managed to f'up is to go off and leave some o'my own goodies behind............ (that old-timers thingy ya know)......... maybe i should make a list o'the k-wrap i haul out with me 

anway, i guess all you can do is be vigilante........ even tho you shouldn't have to

don't let one bad apple spoil yer fun.......... karma's a mean sumbich and what goes around, etc...etc...etc...


----------



## SeriousTackle (Sep 29, 2011)

sorry to hear that man, it is really sad to hear when we as fisherman have to watch who we fish with, fishing should be a relax time with old friends or new friends..on the other hand theres always some bad apple out there.

once again sorry to hear about your lost.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

This thief will toss n turn and not sleep.You have done the right thing posting this we all have new guests on board and should always be aware of this crime.This post of yours will save this from happening to someone else.Be well sleep well vingance is His"God's".


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

Man that is terrible. On the rare occassions I fish with someone else I bring a backpack or, for longer trips, my waterproof sea bag.

I am pretty anal about what I allow guys to bring on my boat gear-wise, and even more so regarding who I invite. Going forward, feel free to tell your people that "hey, it may sound silly, but it's not as bad as that guy with _Eve_. He's a total freak about clutter."


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Man that even burns me!! There is one person you will not invite back on board. I do not like a thief or a liar and do not tolerate stupidity very well either. Sorry that happened to you. I think I would have to call him out and tell him, do not ask,tell him you want the items back and give him a time limit, cash or the items. It seems cut and dry to me this person shows up and things come up missing??!! Get him!!!!


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

When my daughter and I go out with others I always try and use our gear for everyone ( as long as there is not a heck of a lot of people). I do not like looking through someones' else s stuff at all anyway unless they are right there or I have known them for awhile. Man I am piffed about that I can not stand a thief!!!! Go get your things back!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

I'd invite the SOB back and drag him as a teaser along with his 4 duffle bags! Sorry to hear what happened. Nothing irks me more than a freaking thief!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I've been in the same situation. I'm 99% sure I know who stole a shotgun from me that has enormous sentimental value to me. I can't prove it, he knows it and I'm left having to deal with it no real options and letting the bad guy get away. It kills me every time I think about it and I still struggle with wanting to find a way to get it back.
If I ever have the opportunity, I'll **** on that scumbags grave.
It's hard, very hard, to let that kind of thing go when it's person to person.
Good Luck !


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

If you find out for sure ,please post a name to help everybody else out .


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

*X2 on that.*



Paul Marx said:


> If you find out for sure ,please post a name to help everybody else out .


We would all like to know whom this person is. ALL of my crew are folks I have met on 2cool and couldn't ask for a better bunch of guys. I have never had anything come up missing either but I do sometimes bring in new crew when my regular guys aren't available. If you could just send email to us with the guys name we would all know not to take him along. I would never take him back out, not even to kill him. Like said before, Karma is a biotch and he'll get his!:hairout:


----------



## crawfishking (Apr 23, 2007)

That really stinks. Finding a good crew isn't always easy. I've been tempted to enlist strangers but have been reluctant just due to potential personality differences. I'd hate to get stuck with somebody all day who is loud, rude, disrespectful to the resource or property. Never thought about somebody ripping me off. I have been ripped off before and it is a sickening feeling. In fact one of those times was a shotgun (like EndTuition) stolen by one of my college roomate's pothead buddies. No way to prove who did it. Couldv'e even been the roomate himself I guess. Unfortunately karma is BS. I know some sorry @ss people that have lived long and happy lives. They don't have the self respect to be remorseful enough to lose sleep either.


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Stolen items*

I know you suspect this person but what if he did not steal your stuff? I would confront him. What items did he steal? You should post these items so that he cannot show up on another boat with these items.

I take out new crew members every year and have had only good luck.

It is bad when 1 percent can ruin it for the rest of us.

Mike


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

I've never had expensive stuff get stolen but that is because I usually have it locked up or hidden very well.

Never a good feeling.

I wouldn't try confronting them. If they had the gall to come on your boat for a few days then steal stuff, they won't be giving it back. Just blackball their name and call the rest a loss.


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

Not only does that blow they stole your goods but *** with them leaving you to detail your rig alone? Judging by the fact you have sat tv and a master, I imagine you have a large(r) sportfisher...can't believe your 'friends' would run off leaving the owner to get the boat back in ready to fish condition.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

I have crewed witha number of poeple here on 2cool and even been invited to stay at their homes.....it makes me sick that you invite someone on to your boat (which is just as much your home) and they take advantage of you. However, if you let a criminal change who you are, and like to be, they have won on several levels. The only advice I can give is continue to be an open host but perhaps make some small changes in order to minimize victimizing yourself from the occasional scum bag.....Best of luck in the future Ken....


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Shake it off Ken, Don't let that **** tarnish the way you are Bro!

Don't invite the Perp back and just keep dragging them baits.:work:


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

That really sucks. I would give my right nut to fish on your boat for a grand. Some people really have no clue. Im sure to you its not a money issue, but moral issue. I would let every and anyone know fishing with me on my vessel gives me a right to search your bags prior to and after the trip. If they dont like it they can keep their happy *** on the dock.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your experience Ken. Invite me, and I will leave more than I used!! You will have more than you started with!!! haha

Keep on keeping on!! Don't let the douchebags ruin your good experience.
Just vet your invitees!!


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

I'd keep on keepen on with out him. Its a crappy deal after you just showed him a great time pretty much on your dime. Some people don't value great true friends anymore.


----------



## kyellier (Aug 28, 2010)

We used to have a lake house when I was 20-30yrs old. we welcomed any & all freinds to join in the fun..occasionally someone would end up missing some cash (usually family members). we accused a couple freinds of stealing & I have regretted it ever since. those folks were innocent. some of them would be freinds to this day. after many traps set, we found out that my brothers now ex-wife was a cleptomaniac. 
The destruction she reaped was much more than monetary, and will effect the way I look at people forever! there is no lower form of life than a theif! coincidence? I dought it. 
a clepto does wait for the opportunity to let the blame fall on others....keep that in mind.


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

*thanks...*

Sorry for the delay guys...bowed up in school...didn't expect this kind of response to a non fishing thread...not sure I can address everyone, but know I appreciate and respect the comments and advice from all...was excited when we installed cameras to record our fishin fun and security at the dock..can record them steppin on the boat..but didn't consider the interior for someone diggin thru my stuff...suxs thinkin I need them...this will not effect others opportunities to fish with us..have call'd it a loss and rest assured he will not step foot again on anything we own...not sure about the oilfield, but his name is not james.."trust and verify"..sad but true..and burnin fuel..well, thats not a problem with us...the loss of trust suxs..but know, its leveled against only one..the only thing he accomplished is changing the way we ride from now on..the 4 bags was his m.o. in hindsight..gave opportunity to fess up by asking if he barrowed..i realize/know the type..will never fess..Ruthless, you have a ride w/mike driven unless you say other...$20 on the work bench is priceless..thank you..Bfish, same here, nobody needs nothin on my boat, x/maybe change of clothes and their beverage of choice, like you, gotta lotta stuff and some of yours and intimate with all of it...post was meant to inform/help others..exboat carp, you sound like a solid wing man...I do like the teaser idea, preferably by one leg...i will not mention any names...he knows who he is, he's on here alot...not inerested in slander litigation...98% I've met online, solid folks...1% we are talkin about..the other 1% alcohol issues..I click w/ just about everyone that is interested in fishin, some just have other issues..tuff runnin a big boat alone, tried to tell her that, tuffer finding crew that can drop things and run when the wind stops blowin..finances or not...Mredman, all I got is instinct and a common denomenator...got me this far..the items taken can easily be purchased, trust me, I'll know when I see them...all I really expect from crew is to help me get the exterior cleaned up..the interior I prefer to do myself, has nice finishes that will be done my way..far as organizing, gotta be my way...the re-rigging..its a lust..you can learn alot from spent leaders either from lure or live bait..just my thing..offshoreFan...keep your nut and it wont cost you a grand...I will, in the next few days send most, if not all a pm regarding fishing with us...fishing and running a boat is a continuous learning curve, most already know...but my crew curve is in a downward spiral...hopefully resolved by spring.
thanks guys,
ken


----------



## scend irie (Oct 28, 2011)

Impressive response and attitude! Tougher and tougher in this day and age to maintain this kind of attitude. I applaud you!


----------



## Toledo (Mar 6, 2006)

Sucks to hear that. Ive hunted and fished with numerous people that Ive met online over the years. Never had any concerns larger than minor personality issues and Ive made some great friends along the way. Good of you to not let this get you down too much. Id be out for revenge one way or another.


----------



## Lagniappe2008 (Jan 20, 2008)

man, that is pretty discouraging to hear. I have watched and interacted with the folks on this board for 4 years just waiting to get my skills as a fisherman to the point to where I might feel confident going on someone elses boat or (when I get my bigger boat, hopefully this year), that I can ask others to join me. I would have never even thought twice about someone I invited on my boat or going on someone elses boat that something would get stolen. I view guys on this board as some of the last folks left that you could really trust, especially if something were to happen at sea. what a bummer. all i can say is that you were a victim of something that has to be a rare exception. keep moving on as others have said and keep coming online with stuff like this so that we can all be warned of situations such as this. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

Ken, I applaud the spirit and manliness you show in this. You are not letting a thieving bastage steal your grace, even though he stole some of your gear. Best of luck going forward into the new season.


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

Cru said:


> Ken, I applaud the spirit and manliness you show in this. You are not letting a thieving bastage steal your grace, even though he stole some of your gear. Best of luck going forward into the new season.


 DITTO..Life is a learning experience...a good lesson for us all. We all want to fish with people we would trust our lives with. Some just don't care. Grace under adverse circumstances is rare. Stick with it. TW


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Ernest said:


> Sorry for your losss of both tackle/stuff, and more importantly, the loss of trust. I've fished with a bunch of folks on this board over the years (my boat or theirs). Had great trips, had some horrible trips, and everything in between. Some, I fished with multiple times and look forward to fishing with them in the future. Then again, some just did not click with me. But, one thing is for sure, I never thought any of them were scum bags or thieves.
> 
> So, I guess what I'm saying is, don't give up hope or lose faith in those you meet via internet fish dating. There are some wonderful opportunites both for boat operators and guys just looking to catch a ride.


2X. I had an opportunity to fish with Earnest once and just a great guy with other two crews. I didn't feel good that day, but Earnest did all the driving and spotting. Learned quite a bit from Earnest. Lost a big dodo (dorado) that day but a great day on the water. Most sportmen are honest. Yet there are some bad apples. Sorry for your lost. Just move on and enjoy the water and the fishing.


----------



## Tom Andrews (Jun 7, 2006)

Remmeber Paul Harvey and "The rest of the story". Don`t be so quick to aquire that lynch mob mentality. I happen to know all the facts and can personally vouch for this persons integrity.The only rational post I have read on this thread so far was what Kyellier philosiphy was. Can`t tell you in my life how many times I have thought something was taken and pointed the finger mentally at a friend only to find it later or be a misunderstanding. I am sure many of my fellow 2 coolers have done the same and thought thank god I didn`t say anything. We all know how dingy we get after a long day in hot weather and a few cocktails on the way home. Everybody has loved ones calling with safe arrival concerns and "I`ll be home soon honey"is the usual response. Clean the fish wash the boat onload all the gear drive home and soon turns into something like 3 or 4 hours later. How many time have we left the dock and got offshore and forgot the cooler with the sandwiches or maybe the other bag of killer lures. I happen to feel this accusation is unwarranted and Ken I sincerly hope you would reconsider. Also I know you received a private message of which you were encouraged to publish here so that fellow 2 coolers can judge for themselves .


----------



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

WOW, some people amaze me. Sorry to hear this. Some people in this world are pretty close to Whale $hit. I enjoyed watching your sword videos keep'em coming bro!


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

What I would like to see if this MAN (any of them) the guy who took the stuff let's see how much of a man he really is and come forward and admit he took it and give back the stuff or pay for what he pawned at the pawn shop. Who ever did it. I hate a thief, man, woman, or child!!! Or find the stuff on the boat and then a I am sorry for this is in order.


----------



## cgmorgan06 (Aug 30, 2008)

Sometimes venting just makes you feel a little better about the situation. Definitely some things that would tick me off if it happened to me. I like to think that the majority of the people on here are good people, and obviously very avid fisherman, especially if they take time to post reports/pictures/videos. I want to think that I can trust everyone, but realistically we all know that's not feasible in today's world. Just like everyone else I absolutely can't stand a thief or liar. I understand that having people on your boat or fishing on other peoples boats, there are honest mistakes where a lure or 2 can mixed up, but very rarely more than that. Like others said don't let the happenings get you down. It looks like you have taken some preventative measures to ensure it doesn't happen again. It sounds like there are many people that have thoroughly enjoyed the fishing opportunities that you have provided on your boat, and hopefully you will put it behind you and get out on the big blue and GET TIGHT!!!!!


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Tom , what could he bring with him that would take 4 bags ? Just curious . I could understand if ya'll were camping or Ken told him to bring bedlinens ,pillow,food and a week worth of winter gear . Ken I don't think I have ever seen anyone answer that many questions in one post . Impressive Sir.


----------



## fishtruck (Aug 9, 2004)

Just for the record.

Ken, I did see a few trash bags of stuff in your truck bed when we put the 2 tuna in the fish bag in there. I had to get in the truck to move them to fit the fish bag in. I do recall one of the bags having some squid teasers in it. They were in white trash bags. It is possible that they could have dissapeared sometime later that day?

Just want to get that info out there.

Rob C


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

*My side of the story......*

I suppose I have been silent long enough. Apparently it is quite clear I am the one having the finger pointed at them. I was in a safety meeting yesterday from 7am to 5pm and got wind of this thread after I got out of the seminar.

First off, I have tried to contact Mr. Porter directly by phone, email, text etc. He will not confront me one on one. Apparently he has chose this forum as an audience, judge, jury, and executioner.

I have been a member on this board for many years and have fished the GOM since I was 14. I have fished with many, many of you here on the forum, both on my boat and yours/theirs.

I own my own business and contribute to my community both with time and finances.

I have never had anything like this happen in the past 28 years of fishing.

Furthermore, if anyone on here has had or has a beef with me over a past trip , come forward now and add gas to Ken's fire. Let the bashing begin. Let's air out all discrepancies anyone has with my character here and now.

If anyone wants to speak to me over the phone or by email, send me a pm and I will forward my phone #.

Here is a copy of the exact email / pm I sent to Mr. Porter with no reply :
(y'all be the judge)

Ken,
First off, feel free to copy and paste this response to the thread you posted.

I realize, based on your "short story" that I am the one you are falsely accusing of stealing something from the boat.

How you have jumped to this conclusion, I have really no idea.

Lets clear up a few facts.

1) I did not, nor have I ever , had "4 duffel" bags on the boat. Ask Scotty and Rob. I had my offshore angler bag in the cockpit full of my own terminal tackle etc that I brought along because I thought I might could contribute if we were missing something. Stupid me for thinking about trying to contribute. HInd site should have left it at dock. (you even asked if it was ok to leave outside and get wet) I said yes, bag set outside the entire trip.

2) I had my duffel bag with my clothes in it for the trip , stayed in front V-Berth, next to Robs.

3) I had my red quilt/comforter and pillow and my foul weather suspenders. You told me on first trip to bring bedding and pillow, so I did

First trip, I brought you a bottle of Bacardi Don Anejo which you said you liked. Plus I paid, along with Kyle $1000.00 for the trip. Never heard a word about missing items from the boat from that trip. Brought my own camera and have pics to prove it (don't need yours)

Since then, have been invited numerous times and turned you down because to be honest, just didn't have another $1000.00 to spend on each trip. Wanted to pay my fair share or not go. Was being honest. Didn't want to be a dead beat and not pay, not my style.

This last trip, told you I would go if you really needed me, but could stay home too. Was wanting to help you out, missed work to make the trip. But yes, wanted to go, so went. You said if I could'nt contribute financially, so be it.

I came along, brought you a bottle of rum, like first trip. Token of my appreciation for invite.

Had a great trip.

Docked, cleaned boat, did everything that was asked of me. Offered to take your cooler to your truck with fish in it, asked if you had anything else going to truck. You said yes, gave me three or four kitchen garbage bags with tackle in them. I set cooler in the back of your truck with bags. Looking back on this, should have just let you take your own stuff to your own vehicle. But was trying to help.

Later, Rob and I took the C& H bag with the two tuna in it up to your truck. We slid "said" cooler and kitchen garbage bags to front of truck bed and deposited the C&H bag in the bed of truck. Next to all the other items I had previously put in your truck.

Returned to the boat, Rob left, I stayed and said goodbye and gave you the $300.00 I had to contribute to trip. Told you I didn't feel right going and paying nothing. Gave you what I could.

At first, I was extremely upset that you would suspect me of taking something. Really upset that you were angry with me.

However, after thinking things over, it is now I that is angry. I have nothing to hide, have taken nothing, stole nothing, and have lost something in return.

Furthermore, You never "called" me like your post says. We never spoke . So you are a liar. You texted me. I told you I did not take anything off the boat. I called you, you didn't answer. You texted back you would check things on boat again and report back. No answer.

I asked you what did you do with the bags of tackle you told me to put in the back of your truck ????

No answer..........

Last I heard from you till this post.

I have called (no answer left voicemail), emailed, and texted........no response from you.

Apparently you are extremely gifted with making accusations, but less than a fifth grade education trying to resolve them.

I have nothing to hide. Anyone wanting to contact me can send me a pm and I will forward my phone #.

Bottom line is, I would never steal. I have been a victim of theft and have zero tolerance for it. I had a four wheeler stolen, and over $10,000 in power tools taken over 10 years ago. I'm not a thief. Would sooner hang a thief.

You are so off base with your accusations.

My only hope is that you find these items in the future, and realize that you were wrong.

From now on, I will keep to fishing on my own boat......

I assure you that you have NOTHING that I want.

To be truthful, I'm sending this message/email to a select few in order to defend my reputation.

Would appreciate a phone call, but not expecting one, no balls on your part..........only weak fingers that stroke computer keys. Apparently their not strong enough to dial my 7 digits and speak man to man.

That,s it folks...........

Once again, y'all don't hold back, if ANYONE here on 2cool has had even close to the same experience with me on their boat, voice it now.


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Did somebody put a lock on this thread....all im hearing is crickets??? Spent my whole lunch hour waiting for a reply and now its over!!!


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

*facts*

Richard..bowed up woth more important issues...count on a call this eve for clarification...and a follow-up post addressing your comments...what else would I expect to hear...is what it is

Ken


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Ive never met Richard so i cant speak about him at all. 

Ken you on the other hand were one of the nicest guys ive run accross in the tourney circuit. I hope this is all a misunderstanding. I would suggest maybe not using trash bags to store anything other than trash in if what Rob said is true. Weve never lost gear but i did have a whole lot of my good (although very stinky at the time) fishing shirts thrown away at the dock because i put them in a trash bag. I was pizzed off....my wife was okay with it because ive got about 100 others and she hates doing my fishing laundry.

I hope yall get this worked out. Talk to each other on the phone and not on email or text. Its a shame friends and fishing buddies can let something that could possibly be a misunderstanding ruin a friendship.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Here , here I hope it works out


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

donaken said:


> Richard..bowed up woth more important issues...count on a call this eve for clarification...and a follow-up post addressing your comments...what else would I expect to hear...is what it is
> 
> Ken


Apparently it was important enough of an issue at the time for you to post allegations on an open forum before speaking with me directly????
Guess now it's not so important.......

Eagerly awaiting your call.....

Thanks for all the support I have received from other board members as well as fellow crew that was with me on the trip.

Keep those "character bashing" posts about me coming guys......

Let's get everyones gripes with me out in the open..

So far I have received only positive pm's and phone calls.


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Yeah, hopefully this gets taken care of quickly and the right way. Very Unfortunate - Mont get this Chit off the board!

This stinks worse than the blackfin that got left in my fish box from Cajun Canyon Classic!!!

AGF


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

I third the no tackle in trash bags. A few hunting trips ago my wife put all our dirty clothes in a trash bag and put the bag in back of my truck. I then added actual trash to the back of my truck. And guess what, when I went to take out the trash, I threw away a few hundos worth of clothes. That hurt.


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Hey David you might want Mont to keep it up...i complimented you in the thread way back and that probably doesn't happen that often :doowapsta


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Bluewaterbound said:


> Apparently it was important enough of an issue at the time for you to post allegations on an open forum before speaking with me directly????
> Guess now it's not so important.......
> 
> Eagerly awaiting your call.....
> ...


 Ken prob forgot were he put his camera... You can go fishing with us and bring your duffle bag...... * Remember my brother if you have nothing nice to say --- say nothing at all .... A reputation can be damaged in a single post but character you are born with and take with you when you go....* _*Welcome to the Booby Trap!!! Get tight sucka... Ken stop trashing everyone you fish with..... Capt. Ahab*_


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Ruthless53 said:


> Hey David you might want Mont to keep it up...i complimented you in the thread way back and that probably doesn't happen that often :doowapsta


As myself . I'd like to know the outcome , and hope it's all just a mistake.


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

I'll go fishing with you and the crew Brett on one condition. I board your boat with nothing, no food,no bags, no tackle , no pillow or bed sheets.

Hell.......best I just go in my "birthday Suit" so there are no fuzzy areas (cept on my butt cheeks) where I could possibly hide stolen gear.

Excerpt : Will need to borrow sunscreen pleeeeaaasssseee !!!!!

It's going to be ugly brother.....not been to the gym in a long time LOL

But look at it this way, with a chubby early 40's naked guy in the cockpit, doubt we will have "potlickers" around enjoying the view of the "broad on my rod" !!!!

Call me the "naked angler"

BOOOOOOMMMMMM !!!!!!!!

Nothing to hide folks..........



broadonrod said:


> Ken prob forgot were he put his camera... You can go fishing with us and bring your duffle bag...... * Remember my brother if you have nothing nice to say --- say nothing at all .... A reputation can be damaged in a single post but character you are born with and take with you when you go....* _*Welcome to the Booby Trap!!! Get tight sucka... Ken stop trashing everyone you fish with..... Capt. Ahab*_


----------



## Tom Andrews (Jun 7, 2006)

AGF...I have to respecfully disagree. There has been what 5 or 6 pages bashing Richard and now the other side has been revealed. This forum is to share knowledge and fishing reports and unfortunatley inter-personal relationships are a key to pursuing our passion.... big game fishing ! As we all know this is and has always been a team effort where all members participating bring something to the table. Seems to me as dangerous as this sport can be the most important consideration is trust.This is why the most succesfull crews have fished together for a long time and know how one another think and never do they have "Trust Issues". At this point the bell has been rung and cannot be un-rung and everyone should consider just how much thier fishing buddies mean to them.There are lessons for all of us to learn here and lets see how the plays out and how we can aviod this in the future. Knowing both of these respectable individuals I am confident of a positive outcome and Mont give this thread some more time to educate all of us and resolve itself.


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

*footnote*

Also, just to be clear on tackle.

I spend money with the vendors here on 2cool.

I have been a customer of :

Woody @ snapper slapper (will try to dig back archive of pics I posted of $150 dollar order pre-summer) just received a circle hook order from him few days ago.

Fisholigist (here on the board) @ MC Saltwater tackle, get my grouper and AJ rigs from him.

John Vollmer at Pinnacle Marine (the hull truth forum)

Don Savage (outfitted our boat with 6 new rods last summer.

And have bought and sold countless items in the classifieds.

Also bought my current boat from Brice (Outcast) here on the board and just switched my boat insurance from Progressive to Charter lakes.

Thanks all for the support.

Richard Salonius


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Ruthless53 said:


> Hey David you might want Mont to keep it up...i complimented you in the thread way back and that probably doesn't happen that often :doowapsta


Yea Will, I guess it time for the other sides equal airtime but it still sucks that this stuff clogs up the bandwidth for which it exist - Bluewater Fishing. Eventhough its a waste of bandwidth I commend Tom Andrews and Bret for their comments.

Will, I only have nice things to say about you - just don't ever steal my gas treatment LOL

David


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Tom Andrews said:


> AGF...I have to respecfully disagree.


I respectfully agree with your disagree and Richard need his say!

Did anyone see the window we just missed???

David


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

broadonrod said:


> You can go fishing with us


Hey Bret, Rob accussed me of stealing his Lone Star while offshore when I ran out of Bud Light. Will that get me a trip on Booby Trap?? I have to admit though in my case it was true.

AGF


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

*postman just left*

Just received these today.

Drag measuring scale (tried to find one to steal on Ken's boat but must keep it at home ????)

and.....

Two straight butt's from John Vollmer at pinnacle marine to add to
the bent butts I bought in September.


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Dang David you beat me too it....I was just about to ask who I need to start a fight with to get a ride and a sword fishing lesson from the godfather!!! I could even come up with a horse head to leave in someones bed if that's what it takes!!!


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Okay Guys, I'll say it*

I'm guilty and offer My Apologies here Up Front for all to see. I'm Feeling Chitty right about now, for both, of what I posted, and how i thought. How Quickly I was to Judge someone I don't know.
So I hope Both Parties Work it out, as well as everyone else. We should, And we will, Hopefully. I don't personally know either of the Two with the dispute and hope everything gets resolved soon. I mean That would be 
2-COOL right?


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

BIG PAPPA said:


> I'm guilty and offer My Apologies here Up Front for all to see. I'm Feeling Chitty right about now, not so much of what I posted, but how i thought. How Quickly I was to Judge someone I don't know.
> So I hope Both Parties Work it out, as well as everyone else. We should, And we will, Hopefully. I don't personally know either of the Two with the dispute and hope everything gets resolved soon. I mean That would be
> 2-COOL right?


Just about to say the same thing.

I don't know anyone in this misunderstanding and was quick to judge the accused.

I gotta say bluewaterbound that I apologize for my ignorant post previously in this thread and that I hope the truth comes to light.

Learned a heck of a lesson here!:work:


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

BIG PAPPA said:


> I'm guilty and offer My Apologies here Up Front for all to see. I'm Feeling Chitty right about now, for both, of what I posted, and how i thought. How Quickly I was to Judge someone I don't know.
> So I hope Both Parties Work it out, as well as everyone else. We should, And we will, Hopefully. I don't personally know either of the Two with the dispute and hope everything gets resolved soon. I mean That would be
> 2-COOL right?





Sounding_7th said:


> Just about to say the same thing.
> 
> I don't know anyone in this misunderstanding and was quick to judge the accused.
> 
> ...


Thanks to the both of you. It means allot to me. I spent one heck of a sleepless night, stomach in knots, still haven't eaten today.

I assure all of you I am not the monster I have been labeled as by Mr. Porter.

It's easy to paint the picture of a deadbeat, potlicking, meth head that bums rides on million dollar rigs.

I assure you I am not that individual.

I am college educated and financially secure (despite Mr. Porters allegations of fiancial issues, yeah it's been a tough two years for my company but still here with bills paid) Economy sucks !!!

I have a gorgeous center console of my own with my own tackle which I am returning to fish on steadfast.

Thanks again for all your pm's and phone calls.

Richard Salonius


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

I hope this gets worked out between the two of you and can move on. Richard I thank you for using us local sponsors and we all do appreciate your business. My dealings with you and Kyle were always a pleasure.

And David, I saw you drinking one of Robs Lone Stars, so don't try to escape on that. Opps, come to think of it, I had one too I think.

Let's just hope some reputations get restored on here, on all sides. Reading threads such as this are not comfy for anyone. Mis-understandings kill friendships and relationships are as tough to mend as reputations.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Savage Rods said:


> I hope this gets worked out between the two of you and can move on. Richard I thank you for using us local sponsors and we all do appreciate your business. My dealings with you and Kyle were always a pleasure.
> 
> And David, I saw you drinking one of Robs Lone Stars, so don't try to escape on that. Opps, come to think of it, I had one too I think.
> 
> Let's just hope some reputations get restored on here, on all sides. Reading threads such as this are not comfy for anyone. Mis-understandings kill friendships and relationships are as tough to mend as reputations.


well said Don, except for the drinking Robs lonestars gotta leave those alone :slimer:.

I too hope you guys get it worked out.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Bluewaterbound said:


> It's easy to paint the picture of a deadbeat, potlicking, meth head that bums rides on million dollar rigs.


HEY, you don't know me. Leave me out of this.


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

Chase This! said:


> HEY, you don't know me. Leave me out of this.


I do know you.........your the guy that drags lil nissans around with an 80 wide on a Savage pole.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

I too am sorry for the comment about dragging whoever behind the boat as a teaser. Hope this all gets resolved and y'all can put it behind you. But just to let all y'all know that I am **** sure willing to drag any thief as a teaser if need be! Bluewaterbound, props to you for stepping in and clearing your name!


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 11, 2008)

just for the record, under maritime law, LoneStar's on any vessel under 100' are community property.


----------



## kyellier (Aug 28, 2010)

Like I said in my post last night....not a coincidence....a clepto waits for the opportunity for the blame to fall on someone else...this is exactly what I tried to warn about. the thief is not the obvious...I have witnessed this thread, & am sorry for both of you. brings back some of my own regrets.. you have both lost the possibility of a good friendship. as the truth becomes clear years down the road. you will both be changed.
K


----------



## lowrey04 (Jun 24, 2008)

What a bunch of drahma. Good lord. Although, this did make for an entertaining read today. 

Brad


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Group hug !!!!! If I can ever be a bum and go off into the deep blue I'd give what I can and make one heck of a deck hand . The memories of my 9 trips to Cabo is all I've got . I will be nice and make sure nobody takes your stuff . LOL I would more then happy to pay my way plus watch folk battle fish , just for the opertunity to see the ink blue water again. Oh and I can cook . Hope it all works out guys , anger is a bad thing .


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

*nuff said...*

gentlemen...I started this thread for feedback and to create awareness, based solely on the facts I have been dealing with....I mentioned no names and presented no definitive conclusion...just the turn of events...we have had an open and civil discussion from both perspectives...and both are at a loss..corrections have been made on both sides...but, leaves the fact items have come up missing on two trips...unfortunatley, he had been on both...he open mindedly put himself in my position...as I, in his...it really sucks...honestly both the friends in this circumstance have been some of the most personable I've fished with...we have agreed to continue our discussion personally when our schedules allow...to the others..garbage bags are a poor choice..lost a good pair of waders that way.. but ok in a pinch...fortunately those items made it safely home....to the other...go back to bashin senior citizens for thier social security...seems to have done you well thus far....this will be my last post on this thread...please let it go.

ken


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

kyellier said:


> Like I said in my post last night....not a coincidence....a clepto waits for the opportunity for the blame to fall on someone else...this is exactly what I tried to warn about. the thief is not the obvious...I have witnessed this thread, & am sorry for both of you. brings back some of my own regrets.. you have both lost the possibility of a good friendship. as the truth becomes clear years down the road. you will both be changed.
> K


Thanks Yoda, Now everyone feels better. All of this is a piece of chit and still stinks worse than a blackfin left for a week in a fish box.

AGF


----------



## Tom Andrews (Jun 7, 2006)

It has been said the true measure of a man is the ability to admit when he is wrong. Having said that I have to confess I have learned something from this thread. Richard AKA Bluewater Bound showed me the little CP user feature of which for all these years I have been completly ignorant. I had always thought those little greenies were awarded to me by Mont himself.As a result I feel I must apologize to all for the greenies I have been given without so much as a thank you in return. Further I must also ask for forgiveness to all the fellow 2 coolers I have stolen info from over the years without any greenie compensation. Maybe you all could hit me up with some greenies to alleviate some of this guilt


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

Tom Andrews said:


> It has been said the true measure of a man is the ability to admit when he is wrong. Having said that I have to confess I have learned something from this thread. Richard AKA Bluewater Bound showed me the little CP user feature of which for all these years I have been completly ignorant. I had always thought those little greenies were awarded to me by Mont himself.As a result I feel I must apologize to all for the greenies I have been given without so much as a thank you in return. Further I must also ask for forgiveness to all the fellow 2 coolers I have stolen info from over the years without any greenie compensation. Maybe you all could hit me up with some greenies to alleviate some of this guilt


drink another beer and stop posting like a 15yr old girl.

does the finding of cyber 'green' make you not need the blue pills anymore?:biggrin:


----------

